# 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

I met a guy today who has TON's of 1.8t crate motors he's looking to move. I can probably get you guys a deal you can not believe on a New 0 miles motor supposidly complete even with the engine harness. They are still in crates, but what would you guys feel is a reasonable price for these. Not sure what engine codes they are, probably from the sounds of it several different ones AEB, AWD, AWV APH possibly. I'll know more soon but I wanted to get a feel from you guys out there what the going rate is. I'm sure I can probably beat the crate motor pice by a minimum of $300-400 easily. Possibly more.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

lol he should just sell the aeb heads. $$$$$$$


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

more info please!


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (obvious510)*

it's a liquidating company he has to move whole parts. He has no use for the spare blocks. After I sell some to the community, I'm going to hit up the dealers around here.


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

$500 for full longblock with harness. I'll take the first aeb.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_$500 for full longblock with harness. I'll take the first aeb.









im in


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*

He got any trannies for cheap?


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_He got any trannies for cheap?

do i see a group buy?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

Hey at that killer price range, ill take a spare







Bob.G


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_$500 for full longblock with harness. I'll take the first aeb.









For $500 sign me up to, no boooshiiit........really I would take one.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm in...this would go nice with my GT25/40R


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (MRP2001GTi)*

for $500 we would all take 1


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bora1.8IV)*

A crate motor will run in the neighborhood of 3500 or so from VW. I just got off the phone with them. If this check out legit with this deal. I can probably get the motors for just under 2k plus shipping. Remember these have the harnesses and everything. It's a swap's wet dream!


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bora1.8IV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora1.8IV* »_for $500 we would all take 1

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No intentions of blowing a motor anytime soon but I'd pickup two at that price


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

Bah!!! $700.....final offer.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_Bah!!! $700.....final offer.









Heh....typical vortex


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*


----------



## Blue.Jester.02Gti (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_A crate motor will run in the neighborhood of 3500 or so from VW. I just got off the phone with them. If this check out legit with this deal. I can probably get the motors for just under 2k plus shipping. Remember these have the harnesses and everything. It's a swap's wet dream!

better start buyin those lotto tickets! lol thats a smokin deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like barelyboostin's rate better though


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (VDUBNDizzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBNDizzy* »_









That's what I was saying. I was trying not to foam at the mouth as I was talking to this guy. He obviously doesn't know what he has, nor what it's worth. It's a liquidation company I have no Idea how they got ahold of these motors. I may even fly up and check them all out before selling any.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_
That's what I was saying. I was trying not to foam at the mouth as I was talking to this guy. He obviously doesn't know what he has, nor what it's worth. It's a liquidation company I have no Idea how they got ahold of these motors. I may even fly up and check them all out before selling any.
 Make sure these are not the ones made for the ZAMBONI


----------



## 1.8t_Steve (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

1k thats my final/only offer.


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_
I may even fly up and check them all out before selling any.

Hell, I'd take a few days off and join you if I could! Can't wait to see what he's got. Please share!
This has to be the fastest moving thread in the 1.8T forum I have ever seen!!!


_Modified by Super1.8T at 6:47 PM 6-8-2004_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

I am seriously interested if the price is good. I am going to keep watching this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hit me up on PM or email (will pm) once you have a final price.


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_He got any trannies for cheap?

i would like to know too


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (roly)*

more truths needed!


----------



## turboluvr (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (transient_analysis)*

Interested.







I need a block.


----------



## billclintn1.8T (Mar 6, 2003)

shoot, I'll just pick one up for the heck of it.


----------



## BOY-RCR (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (billclintn1.8T)*

maybe some of us can split the motor....i just want the bottom end as an extra to put in some pistons and rods...just to get ready.








Let's hear more about this deal.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (billclintn1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billclintn1.8T* »_shoot, I'll just pick one up for the heck of it.

you just lost your job


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (halchka99)*

I want the one that is in the TT 225 sorry don't remember the code


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

FWIW, VW does not offer engines with harnesses.. so I really ahve no idea where a liquidating company would get a hold of such a thing..... certainly not VW.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I second that. No harnesses


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

seems too good to be true. used motors sell for 2k + the harness all the time on carparts.com i dunno why anybody would even sell a new one for less. 
i got my built longblock for about 2400 all said and done. (2.0 awp / aeb head) but that still leaves me needing an intake manifold (building custom) standalone computer fuel injectors throttle body etc etc etc. 
bottom line is i can't see the swap being cheap by any route in the near future.


----------



## drm916 (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

i got some cash....
finalize a price and some details and I will be in. can we possibly get some pics also?


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (peteM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteM3* »_seems too good to be true. used motors sell for 2k + the harness all the time on carparts.com i dunno why anybody would even sell a new one for less. 
i got my built longblock for about 2400 all said and done. (2.0 awp / aeb head) but that still leaves me needing an intake manifold (building custom) standalone computer fuel injectors throttle body etc etc etc. 
bottom line is i can't see the swap being cheap by any route in the near future. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_it's a liquidating company he has to move whole parts. 

thats what happens when someone goes bankrupt and you have tons of creditors that want money. Liquidation company comes in, values assets at whatever they think is correct (not really but usually not realistic market value) and they looks to sell it as quickly as possible. And those companies know that if you want to turn a large percentage of assets into money you have to sell them well below real value since they do not have 2 months to sell it nor will they offer any support or guidance which other companies do ... and those other companies will charge extra for that.
EDIT: *Did I mention I am interested







*


_Modified by chaugner at 7:28 PM 6-8-2004_


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (drm916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drm916* »_i got some cash....

then let me borrow some


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

Chris that's what I was thinking. Honestly I think the guy just doesn't know. I'll get pictures in the next couple of days to look at to see exactly what's on there and probably post them for everyone to see.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_Chris that's what I was thinking. Honestly I think the guy just doesn't know. I'll get pictures in the next couple of days to look at to see exactly what's on there and probably post them for everyone to see.

cool,
I wasn't sayng antying against this.. just pointing out some stuff to look into.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (turboluvr)*










ECS Tuning has shortblocks for $1849.00 If you can hit somewhere around there... that would be pretty damn nice.. 



_Modified by Seanathan at 11:39 PM 6-8-2004_


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

Do they come with a HID kit too?








Sorry, had to do it..... 
The speed of the topic and interest in this very good deal seemed all too familiar.
J/K of course.....


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Seanathan)*

yeah longblocks are more then that and crate motors with accessories run you damn near 3000 from everyone I've found. I think I'll be able to get close to ECS's price


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_yeah longblocks are more then that and crate motors with accessories run you damn near 3000 from everyone I've found. I think I'll be able to get close to ECS's price

Yeah i know long blocks are more







Any pictures of them at all?


----------



## nisnklr (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Seanathan)*

I'm in.


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

Who is going out of business? Duce Electronics?


----------



## Staley (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

DANG Rodney
You haven't even seen this stolen $hit yet and you are already
posting about it and giving prices.
What the heck is that about?
LOL








This is too good to be true.
for "non" stolen parts.


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Staley)*

keep us posted. i could find something to do with one of those.... or two or eight.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (chim-chim1.8t)*

awaiting pics....
i think its kind of funny that everyone is drooling over this, are all of you guys expecting to blow your engine?


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_awaiting pics....
i think its kind of funny that everyone is drooling over this, are all of you guys expecting to blow your engine?

hey why not pick up a spare...just in case


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (hugemikeyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hugemikeyd* »_awaiting pics....
i think its kind of funny that everyone is drooling over this, are all of you guys expecting to blow your engine?

nah but now its a good excuse to turn up the boost controller and play with the limits of the stock block.
Knowing that you have another one sitting at home waiting to go in ... in case shi$ happens


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (chaugner)*

I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for a stolen engine.


----------



## poc.wolfsburg (May 16, 2002)

I'll take one for $500.00


----------



## BigTymer2k3 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (poc.wolfsburg)*

I know what everyones thinking.... ther'e stolen... right?
Well, just wanna add my input. I work for a liquidation company and although we deal mostly in office equipment, we've had deals similar in nature fall in our lap. About 3 weeks ago, we were offered 150 BigBlock Chevy Crate Motors. Not sure what circumstances they were being sold for, but it was legit. Excess inventories, etc, stuff like this hits the market sometimes. Just thought I'd add that to back up the original poster.


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

Is this for real??? If so, what do we need to do to buy?


----------



## Jetta_1.8Tip (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (BigTymer2k3)*

I agree... I used to work for uBid.com and we worked with many liquidation companies and sometimes you just wouldn't believe the deals we would come across. Usually you had to buy in qty but if you did the prices were unreal low.


----------



## chim-chim1.8t (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_1.8Tip)*

if thats the case, i'm sure we have enough buyers to get them all.


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (wulfshrunting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wulfshrunting* »_Is this for real??? If so, what do we need to do to buy?


crate motor probally just includes head, block, and wiring harness. no manifolds, no turbo, no piping, no tranny, etc.


----------



## snarbles (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_I met a guy today who has TON's of 1.8t crate motors he's looking to move. I can probably get you guys a deal you can not believe on a New 0 miles motor supposidly complete even with the engine harness. They are still in crates, but what would you guys feel is a reasonable price for these. Not sure what engine codes they are, probably from the sounds of it several different ones AEB, AWD, AWV APH possibly. I'll know more soon but I wanted to get a feel from you guys out there what the going rate is. I'm sure I can probably beat the crate motor pice by a minimum of $300-400 easily. Possibly more.

Let me know what turns up, I'm interested in a backup engine. 
Find out what engine codes they are.


----------



## 75Grabbit (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BigTymer2k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTymer2k3* »_I know what everyones thinking.... ther'e stolen... right?
About 3 weeks ago, we were offered 150 BigBlock Chevy Crate Motors. Not sure what circumstances they were being sold for, but it was legit. Excess inventories, etc, stuff like this hits the market sometimes. Just thought I'd add that to back up the original poster. 

I want one of these bigblocks...it would fit perfect in my truck. Is this still valid?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (derschnellstemann)*

i want one for my wife's slow ass cabrio


----------



## BigTymer2k3 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: (derschnellstemann)*

We didn't buy the deal. With that kinda cash (Approx. $1000 per motor x150 = 150,000) we wanted to have it pre-sold. My boss was working on the deal, so I guess he didnt find anyone with an offer that would make the deal worth it for us.


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

that longblock from ecs is still missing a bunch of parts. no oil filter housing, water lines, water pump, etc etc.
those would add up fast if your doing a total swap.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (peteM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteM3* »_that longblock from ecs is still missing a bunch of parts. no oil filter housing, water lines, water pump, etc etc.
those would add up fast if your doing a total swap. 

Correct. But if you were going to use it in your own car.. then you can swap over the majority of the stuff. 
For people looking for EVERYTHING, then thats obviously going to be close to $3k I'm sure. But he did say CHEAP


----------



## machx0r (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: (peteM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peteM3* »_that longblock from ecs is still missing a bunch of parts. no oil filter housing, water lines, water pump, etc etc.
those would add up fast if your doing a total swap. 

ECS offers a long block?


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (machx0r)*

ive only seen their shortblock for sale... call them up and see what they got. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Seanathan)*

How many motors does this "liquidator" have?


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

If it was 500 I would be in, but I dont plan on blowing my engine any time soon. Would be nice to have though for a swap on another dub.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (BigTymer2k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTymer2k3* »_I know what everyones thinking.... ther'e stolen... right?
Well, just wanna add my input. I work for a liquidation company and although we deal mostly in office equipment, we've had deals similar in nature fall in our lap. About 3 weeks ago, we were offered 150 BigBlock Chevy Crate Motors. Not sure what circumstances they were being sold for, but it was legit. Excess inventories, etc, stuff like this hits the market sometimes. Just thought I'd add that to back up the original poster. 

Its not a matter of if people do this or not.. we know it happens. the quetion is where are these motors from because this is not something that VW sells. You can get long blocks and short blocks.. but a motor with harness VW does not sell.


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

I'll throw my name in the hat here as well.
And also offer a purely speculatory reason why VW would let something like this out of the house. 
Basically, it sounds like these things were at or near the last step before being installed into a car. For whatever reason, be it failed inspection or possibly a change in specs, they did not make it into a car.
At that point, it's cheaper for the parent company to just "off" the product, than it is to pay for labor to disassemble and "reset" all the pieces into inventory.
This is more common than you might think.


----------



## obvious510 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (Charles R)*

all I'd be interested in is the block in it's castings. I have no use for anything else, save maybe an AEB head.


----------



## TreyS (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re:*

Is that $2000 price yours or the place selling them?
How much you making off the deal? 
how about posting the number to the place and letting him know we are coming.


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

What's going on with this?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (wulfshrunting)*

ok got a bit more info..
Motors were assembled in 2002 in South Africa...that's all the info I have as of now. I'm trying to get some pictures from the guy. He does alot of business out of the office, and he's got to get the info from his boss who is out of the office as well alot. So it trickles down kinda slowly. I'm will let you know the more I find out. Thanks for the patience.
RW


----------



## Cypher2k (Nov 23, 2000)

you know how many scammers operate out of south africa?
tread carefully.


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

i thought the majority of vw stuff these days was either built in mexico or germany, do they even have a plant in south africa?


----------



## CRex (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (peteM3)*

what is a crate motor , how is it different from the one in your car?


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (CRex)*

Well I got the pictures back and turns out these are 1.8's all right from MKII's 
1.8l 8v with all accessories.
http://www.redpepper.cc/motor/motor1.jpg
http://www.redpepper.cc/motor/motor2.jpg
http://www.redpepper.cc/motor/motor3.jpg


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

that sux, unless you need a new 8valve


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (03trbo666)*

wonder if those are from golf citis in south africa.. basically still a MK1 just updated.. the electronics look much newer then what would have come in a MKII and the intake manifold looks slightly different.


----------



## Nightrider (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (chris86vw)*

What was the price going on these still? I am looking at a mkII right now with a blown motor!!!


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (barelyboosting1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *barelyboosting1.8t* »_He got any trannies for cheap?

ditto


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow, very cool. price on an AEB?


----------



## mriceman13 (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Bug_Power)*

So any word on how much these motors really are? I have a guy at work that would love one.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (mriceman13)*

THEY ARE 1.8L *8V* ENGINES 
NOT
1.8L 20V turbo engines..
You can get them used at a junkyard for 100 bucks...not an engine worth buying new....


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Didnt read the last page. still, not bad if you are looking for a new 8v with all of the updated parts and such.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

well chances are none of will will work for you on any US 1.8L 8V seeing as they were mechanical injection and these are probably electrical.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (CRex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRex* »_what is a crate motor , how is it different from the one in your car?

A crate engine is a term used for a brand new 0 miles engine directly from the dealer. It comes on a crate/palate and is usually a long block from oil pan to valve cover. Sometimes they come with periphials other times not. 
As stated already these are NOT 20v motors But mk2 1.8L motors


_Modified by RABIDRABBIT1983 at 6:09 PM 6-26-2004_


----------



## C_Kyle (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

That Blows


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t Crate motors CHEAP (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for a stolen engine. 

You shouldn't pay anything for a stolen engine, unless the prison has a machine shop where you can play with it!
(Crooks are stupid. Don't forget that!)


----------



## DBMorton (Jul 18, 2014)

*Crate Motr purchase Recomendation*

Anyone know where I can purchase a 2004 VW Jetta, 1.8 Turbo Crate Motor, cheap? Need it to get my daughter back to school.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

holy ancient bump.

Try 

www.car-part.com


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

DBMorton said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase a 2004 VW Jetta, 1.8 Turbo Crate Motor, cheap? Need it to get my daughter back to school.





ejg3855 said:


> holy ancient bump.
> 
> Try
> 
> www.car-part.com


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ejg3855 said:


> holy ancient bump.
> 
> Try
> 
> www.car-part.com


LoL


----------



## Spog (Feb 26, 2015)

​Can look in to 2004 1.8t cvt Audi a4
Let me know if u can hook this up


----------

